# Bachmann 36 ton shay wiring for DCC



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Is there any help for wiring the Bachmann 36 ton 2 truck shay (81196) with pictures? I have read Greg's page and I don't understand removing the ball bearings from the wheels? Then how is the DCC signal and power picked up from the rails? Does the power need to be split in the trucks? I have already done a wiring of DCC for a Bachmann Annie anniversary edition that was very easy! I opened the tender on the shay and there is a small printed circuit board with four wires coming off that go nowhere? Is this DCC ready for the decoder? I have read that two of the wires go to the chuff and the other two to the trucks???

Thanks,
George


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Found George Schreyer's web site and my questions have been answered GREAT SITE George thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

For anyone else looking see - http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/shay_tips.html 

Thanks again!!! 
George


----------

